# Reporter looking for Americans buying in Hurghada



## USAReporter (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a reporter for a major US newspaper doing a story on up-and-coming beach communties. I want to include Hurghada. I need to interview Americans who have bought a beachfront or resort place in Hurghada. Please contact me. June Fletcher


----------

